# Unifence Old vs New???



## Koaking (Apr 3, 2010)

I bought a second hand Unisaw several years ago, and I've wanted to replace the Unifence body for some time. Mine is the "old style" and when I started looking online for the part I read that the "new style" would not work with the old rails.

I ordered the "old style" part, at lease it was listed as an "old style" part number: 36-915 (see attached pics). I only order the body, but the company also sent me a new fence and extension leg set. All for only $90.00, which included shipping.

I was excited until I open the Unifence body box and discovered that they sent me a "new style" body. I started looking at the "new style" body and couldn't see much of a difference between it and my old one. The finish and trim is a bit different, but I measured all of the critical contact areas and it seems to match my old one. I mounted and adjusted it to my rails and saw blade and it locks sold, slides smoothly, and produces great cuts.

So my question to all of you more experienced woodworkers, especially those of you who are knowledgeable about Unisaws/fences, is there any reason why I shouldn't use the new fence body I received?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

How has the replacement fence been working?


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

cuz your saw is old and they don't match. LOL


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

sorry I never owned a delta. But if it work it works.


----------



## ConcordCarpenter (May 8, 2010)

Did it fit?


----------

